# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  SXM Connection for Newbies

## bowlingca

Newbie here! I know this question gets asked quite often on here but I figured I might as well refresh the topic! We are connecting through SXM next Saturday (JetBlue to Winair). Our flight is scheduled to land (from JFK) in SXM around 12pm and my Winair flight is scheduled to take off at 1:40pm. Is that enough time? I have also seen several people post about hiring an airport transfer service such as Premium IV. Is it worth it? Any tips for a quick transfer would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!

----------


## steelpe

Saturdays through SXM can be tough.  Things are more complicated since the airport has yet to complete the renovation/reconstruction due to the damage from Irma in 2017.  So from what I know, everyone is still squeezed into a tiny departure hall on the ground floor of the airport.

The main question would be.... are you planning on having checked bags or just doing carry on bags?

I have not attempted SXM post Irma without some sort of help through the airport.  Personally, I don't think I will attempt SXM without help until construction is completed (sometime in 2023).

----------


## andynap

> Newbie here! I know this question gets asked quite often on here but I figured I might as well refresh the topic! We are connecting through SXM next Saturday (JetBlue to Winair). Our flight is scheduled to land (from JFK) in SXM around 12pm and my Winair flight is scheduled to take off at 1:40pm. Is that enough time? I have also seen several people post about hiring an airport transfer service such as Premium IV. Is it worth it? Any tips for a quick transfer would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!



Welcome newbie- Your connection time is too tight especially on Saturday. Hire a service like Premium IV- who will take you to the front of the line

www.premiumiv.com

----------


## Happycamper

Hi Bowlingca, the trouble is there is no guarantee on how long it may take.  If you are risk adverse and your would stress the entire day, then push out your transfer flight or hire Premiumiv.  If you like the adrenaline rush and the thrill of the chase, then keeps things as is.  I personally would guess you have a 80+% chance of making it.  Try to not check bags, try to print out your Winair tickets and boarding passes, both of which will help you to try to work your way through the internal transfer lines (secret doors to the left when entering from the tarmac) rather than needing to formally enter into Sint Marteen and then formally exit (saves two lines completely and allow you to jump to near the front of another.)  Also, keep polite, keep smiling and ask (don't demand) for favors if needed.  This may help in line management if things get tight and may also help with Winair if in fact you do need to go on a later flight.  Worst case, they don't shoot you or anything if you miss your flight -- you spend the afternoon taxiing to the ferry and take a little boat trip (bouncy-bouncy.)  It will add to your adventure story.

I'm sure I've never needed more than an hour and a half to make the transfer, but others obviously have bumped into worse situations.

----------


## bowlingca

We are planning on doing carry on bags only, which from what I've read should help quite a bit. I appreciate the tips, especially about the secret doors to the left! I am also strongly considering Premium IV as well. I'll update how it goes. Thanks!!!

----------


## cec1

> Hi Bowlingca, the trouble is there is no guarantee on how long it may take.  If you are risk adverse and your would stress the entire day, then push out your transfer flight or hire Premiumiv.  If you like the adrenaline rush and the thrill of the chase, then keeps things as is.  I personally would guess you have a 80+% chance of making it.  Try to not check bags, try to print out your Winair tickets and boarding passes, both of which will help you to try to work your way through the internal transfer lines (secret doors to the left when entering from the tarmac) rather than needing to formally enter into Sint Marteen and then formally exit (saves two lines completely and allow you to jump to near the front of another.)  Also, keep polite, keep smiling and ask (don't demand) for favors if needed.  This may help in line management if things get tight and may also help with Winair if in fact you do need to go on a later flight.  Worst case, they don't shoot you or anything if you miss your flight -- you spend the afternoon taxiing to the ferry and take a little boat trip (bouncy-bouncy.)  It will add to your adventure story.
> 
> I'm sure I've never needed more than an hour and a half to make the transfer, but others obviously have bumped into worse situations.



Excellent advice . . . and if “Happy Camper” is the person that I think it is, he is VERY knowledgeable about transfers, secret doors, & what it takes to “grease the skids” at SXM.

----------


## Happycamper

> Excellent advice . . . and if Happy Camper is the person that I think it is, he is VERY knowledgeable about transfers, secret doors, & what it takes to grease the skids at SXM.



I'm thinking I'm not whatever James Bond character you're thinking of. I've just 'been there' and 'done that' a dozen times.  Nothing magic up my sleeves. 

The secret door, for the original poster, is when you enter the first room from the tarmac, there will be  a few immigration booths to your right,  but straight or to your left is an poorly marked bypass tunnel usable for certain transfers.  Waving your boarding pass and pointing at your carryon, see if they will let you through there.  If you had an SBC flight, an SBC agent would guide you.  With WinAir, you are on your own to find it and pass through.  I don't understand if WinAir passengers aren't supposed to go through and they are bend the rules to let me or if WinAir passengers are allowed through and they are bending the rules to block me. Anyway, it is sometimes yes and sometimes no.

----------


## maryella

When I arrived in SXM last March I had checked my bag from Boston because I was staying 3 weeks. Big mistake! I missed my winair flight that was 2 hours later. Had to wait another 90 min to get the next available seat. It was all very stressful. When my kids arrived the following week they used the transfer service and they said it was awesome!
This winter I’m staying for a month so will check a bag again but this time going to stay in sxm by the airport for the night (so no rush) and take an early morning winair flight the next day (cheaper). Hopefully this will go smoothly. But yes, sxm airport is a zoo! Plan accordingly and good luck!

----------


## KevinS

Yeah, you’ve got this!  Consider an even cheaper St Barth Commuter flight out of the smaller French-side airport in Grand Case.   It may not be possible for this trip, but it is worth considering for future trips.  There are some great restaurants in Grand Case. Also some decent hotels. Grand Case Beach Club comes to mind.

----------


## lvbookworm

We usually do carryon only with SBC, but medical issues necessitated checking a bag this trip. I wasn’t looking forward to all the hassle that goes along with checked bags but was pleasantly surprised when SBC took our baggage claim ticket and handled everything! Had I known it was this easy I would have been checking a bag all along. We’ll stick with SBC from here on out.

----------


## bowlingca

So my villa company uses Fivestars for airport transfer services. Does anyone have any experience with them or should I stick with Premium IV? Thanks in advance again for all the advice, it is greatly appreciated!

----------


## deblollar

St. Barth's Services is fabulous!  We have used them for years and they make it so very easy!  And when things go awry, they get us there some way!

----------

